# Tiny RV (vespa caravan)



## that one guy (Dec 9, 2015)

Reminds me of what an IKEA rv would look like.
Would totally buy one of these if they went into production.



















http://inhabitat.com/modern-bufalino-camper-is-a-miniature-home-on-wheels/


----------



## kecleon (Dec 9, 2015)

It's a somewhat modified piaggio ape, they have tons of them in rural Italy. They drive everywhere at like 30mph


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 9, 2015)

my problem with these designs is that while they are neat as hell, they cost so much that you might as well just get a bigger vehicle.


----------



## etpyh (Dec 9, 2015)

I can´t really see any reason to buy this thing instead of a normal car. 
This thing as a small trailer for bikes could be interesting though.

Apparently there are actually RV mods for the mentioned Ape so if you are really into it you might try to get one of those, or build one yourself.


----------



## that one guy (Dec 9, 2015)

I personally here in USA would start with a cushman (they use them here for meter/ticket maids)(traffic wardens).
they have often have a 3 speed automatic and a Yamaha or Kawasaki 750 quad carb motor - I believe they are rated for 300 - 500lbs, with lightweight fiberglass, PEX, solar film, Li-Po batteries one could build a lightweight one person RV capable of speeds in excess of 55PMH carrying a payload of just under 1/4 ton.
Insulatitive qualities would be somewhat problematic though without overweight.


----------

